# What iPod/iPhone Dock is better than the Bose Sounddock Portable? $150-$500



## MrNurse

I'm a personal trainer and I use a Bose Sounddock Portable for my clients. I love it for its portability, if I charge it I don't need to use the AC Adapter, use of a controller, powerful, and decent bass.
   
  It's just right for what I need even if the sound is pretty flat. The only reason why I'm looking at getting something else is that EVERY trainer in my gym has the same thing..about 5 other trainers. I'd like to see if there are better options. I'm looking for something just like the Sounddock Portable, but with better sound.
   
  I use the bose leather bag to carry it around. I want something as portable.

  So again:
  -$150-500
  -Portable, easy to carry around every day to work
  -Remote Controller
  -Good quality sound and bass
  -Nice design
  -Preferably able to use with AC adapter
  -Preferably sounds better than Bose
   
  One of my options was the Bowers and Wilkins Zeppelin Mini. The only problem I have with it is that some say Bose sounds better and Bose has more bass. I also need to plug it in whenever I was to use it.
   
  I always read that there are better options than the Bose Sounddock Portable for the price, but no articles have provided the "better options".


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT

I don't know about docks there might be something better DOCK wise but I would say just get 2 powered speakers and plug an iPod into them with a Mini-jack to RCA cord, you have way more options and the potential for way better sound quality, but idk if that is what your looking for if your just setting this in a room for music to workout to, then again if it is in a large room idk if there are single system docks that will go loud enough.
   
  Are you willing to use AC power or no? The Audio Engine A5's even have an extra plug in and USB charging port for your iPod, but for some crazy reason they went away from that with the new A5+'s but on the good side the A5's price dropped after the A5+'s came out.


----------



## saeyedoc

Pure i20 dock ($80) into powered speakers would probably give you the best sound. It's the cheapest/easiest way to bypass the internal DAC in the idevice without jailbreaking it, as far as I know.
  The A5s mentioned above look nice, but at 25 lb/pr, not easy to carry around. The A2s at <7lb/pr would work though.


----------



## MorbidToaster

On the high end of what you're looking at, but the B&W Zeppelin sound fantastic and also supports AirPlay. 
   
  I'm still considering one myself to put in the kitchen.


----------



## Dyaems

> So again:
> -$150-500
> -Portable, easy to carry around every day to work
> -Remote Controller
> ...


 
   
  Altec Lansing iMT 620 or iMT 630 should fit the bill except for the size. You can still carry it though.


----------

